# Kolkata : the core of legendary Bengal



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Kolkata :










Popl. - 14.6 million
Language - Bengali
Character : Vibrant pot of intellectuals , center of socialism and communism and a strongly traditional society but with freedom of choice.

*Why you should visit this city?*

Kolkata is the cultural beating heart of Bengal - a region a third large as France and equally unique and historically important. From cuisine to clothes to performing arts the city stands apart.

*Common misconceptions about Kolkata:*

It is a city of poverty and dirt and leprosy. - Mother Teressa depicted the city like that which is not true. only 1.5 million of its 14.6 mil live in slums or 33% of its core city population (4.5 mil ), compared to 60% in Mumbai. 14% of the population is below poverty line which is much better than national average. Leprosy in Kolkata is a thing of past and govt. and NGOs have achieved major success in containing it .


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Transportation:

1. Howrah Railway Station - India's largest railway station - opened 1854 A.D.
cc treakearth









cc: wikimedia




























source









$owmya @ $owmya










medhekar2000 @ medhekar2000


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

2. NSB International Airport - 10.3 million pax / 25 mil capacity - est. 1924










rediff









cc NiladriG


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*3. Kolkata Metro + Tram + Taxi -*

*Kolkata Metro est. 1984 is India's oldest Metro system. It is undergoing major expansion and is set to to be a total 117.44 km compared to 25.55km presently.*










*Kolkata Tram: the oldest operating tram network in Asia.*










*Kolkata Taxi : thousands of Made in India Ambys prowl the streets of the metropolis*










cc Piyal Kundul 

*Hand pulled rickshaw*










source

*Port and water transport

Local water ferries are very common*










cc The Hindu


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Victoria Memorial is the most important monument in entire Bengal region but it is not what Bengal really is.










source










source










source




AbhishekDatta said:


> cc suman paul


----------



## Samso (Apr 10, 2013)

hi..Just wanted to say well done!!

Keep it up... and I believe hand pulled rikshaws promotion should just be done away!!


I hate wen people show bengal in tourist shows only handpull rikchaws to put bad light... on Bengal and Kolkata!!

Keep posting... n best of luck.... also... please do well... because there are many people who have vested interest in putting Kolkata down...

Like in TOI newspapers,the news had come Kolkata as the cleanest city..it never got light ... it has the best urban planning,clean water and no electricity shortage...these things never gain light......

Had it been any other city,people n channels would have bosted aloud....

thats the very reason...please do a good work!!

N believe me its not boasting.... its talking in the right direction with ernest


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread on Kolkata @OldKool, thanks for the great photos, Victoria Memorial really looks grand and impressive. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread indeed! kay:


----------



## Adrian_Monk (Aug 3, 2011)

That's so cool OldKool...thanks for opening this thread on this international forum..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*An average Kolkatian *:


Loves fish , paan ( beetle leaf and nut) , rosgulla ( world's most delicious sweet), football , rabindra music ( songs of Nobel Laureate Rabindra Nath Tagore) and discussion. They have a yearning for fine things in life . Despite being very traditional Bengalis especially Kolkatians were some of the firsts to adopt European taste and style.


click this to enjoy with eyes the perfection

Men:

Men are known for their intelligence . Kolkata has produced two Nobel Laureates , several major scientists and artists that have catalyzed India. Filmakers like Satyajit Ray , Joy Mukerji , Shyam Benegal are the shining stars of Indian cinema.

Women:










Women are very dominating in Bengali society considering goddess Durga is city's primary deity. Women of Kolkata are very beautiful and have just the right mix of femininity and strength . The chief minister of West Bengal is also a woman.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Howrah Bridge - India's most famous and iconic bridge.









_a movie set around this bridge_

a stunning view of Howrah Railway tracks and the bridge
The Howrah Bridge is a suspension type balanced cantilever bridge that spans the Hooghly River in West Bengal, India. Commissioned in 1943, the bridge was originally named the New Howrah Bridge, because it links the city of Howrah to its twin city, Kolkata (Calcutta). On 14 June 1965 it was renamed Rabindra Setu, after the great Bengali poet Rabindranath Tagore who was the first Indian and Asian Nobel laureate. However it is still popularly known as the Howrah Bridge.




















Anindo Dey @ Anindo Dey










asis.k.chatt @ asis.k.chatt










Birashis @ Birashis



















Chiradeep @ Chiradeep










Pardipta Basu @ Pardipta Basu










Saprative @ Saprativa


----------



## Adrian_Monk (Aug 3, 2011)

New airport terminal


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

//


Suncity said:


> *Technopolis*
> _photos copyright Satish Dhote_
> 
> 1
> ...


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

//


SarafIndian said:


> Photo by *goldenalf *
> 
> *Citizens Park*





Suncity said:


> South City
> 
> _photo copyright kebbie755_


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

SarafIndian said:


> Photo cc *abucla *on flickr





arijeetb said:


> _Income Tax building @ Council House Street_


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

ASGeorge said:


> *Victoria Memorial,Kolkata*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## jospat (Apr 22, 2013)

OldKool said:


> 2. NSB International Airport - 10.3 million pax / 25 mil capacity - est. 1924
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AbhishekDatta said:


> cc krish kumar


 more pic of the International airport...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

DESIYOGI rocks


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Unique city. One of world's most fascinating!


----------



## incredibleindia (Apr 30, 2013)

Great thread OldKool !


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Thats a cool new terminal building!:applause:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Suncity said:


> _photos copyright Simaya Technologies_
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## ayan92 (Oct 31, 2010)

^^ Thank you so very much for this terrific thread OldKool, kudos to you, big time


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

AbhishekDatta said:


> cc Claire Boxall


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Kanad Sanyal_
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Sayandeb_
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

AbhishekDatta said:


> cc Suman Das
> 
> scroll if needed
> 
> ...


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Suncity said:


> 100+ highrise buildings - Unitech Uniworld City, DLF New Town Heights, Shapoorji Sukhobrishti, Keppel Elita Garden Vista, Shrachi Rosedale
> 
> _photo copyright Suman Dutta Photography_
> 
> ...


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

studdmanster said:


> 20130609_174133


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

AbhishekDatta said:


>


...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Kolkata


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

the mecca of Indian Cricket ..Eden Gardens - 70,000 capacity mega-stadium.world's second largest cricket stadium and India's second largest stadium after Salt Lake Football Stadium ( in kolkata itself )



Suncity said:


> Another one
> 
> 
> Kolkata_Eden Gardens by Anjan Malik, on Flickr


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Salt Lake City Stadium , 120,000 capacity.

copyright yash


----------



## Ananya (Oct 24, 2013)

great thread....put more nice pics in this thread from various parts of Kolkata to highlight its glory....Kolkata seriously needs an image re-building and thread like this will help....... All the best!!!


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

rupakd said:


> *Photo CC: Mr. Rahul Mitra, Facebook*


..


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^Excellent shot. Perfect for the "Guess the city" competition.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

ArtZ said:


> ^^Excellent shot. Perfect for the "Guess the city" competition.


yes , thanks to mother teressa ..Kolkata is seriously stereotyped despite the fact it has only a third of the slums that Mumbai has.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

AbhishekDatta said:


> cc souravtubai
> WDD 2013


..


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*some recent photos of Kolkata*



Suncity said:


> The BAPS Shri Swaminarayan Temple
> _photos copyright BAPS_
> 
> 1
> ...



BIPL Omega Building by Debashis.S, on Flickr
photocopyright Gautam Chakrabarti & Chitrabhanu Chakrabarti












diptadeepdas said:


> Copyright:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151694365763432&set=pb.578458431.-2207520000.1388093644.&type=3&theater


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*x-posting more photos*

photo copyright Sayantan Dutta












FRANKTHRISSUR said:


> Kolkata Subway


pedestrianized in central Kolkata



Suncity said:


> photo copyright Supriyo Mondal





NiladriG said:


> DSC_0196 by niladri_g78, on Flickr





NiladriG said:


> DSC_0193 by niladri_g78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0192 by niladri_g78, on Flickr





NiladriG said:


> DSC_0190 by niladri_g78, on Flickr





NiladriG said:


> DSC_0189 by niladri_g78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0188 by niladri_g78, on Flickr





NiladriG said:


> DSC_0195 by niladri_g78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0194 by niladri_g78, on Flickr


_photo copyright Infinity_





Suncity said:


> photo copyright Tariq Ahmed
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AbhishekDatta said:


> from PS blog


suburbs sprouting up... scroll >>>



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright  kanchanmitra


----------

